# Latest Moulton..



## bonk man (17 Jan 2010)

kindly donated frame and wheels, just built it up and will be out on the club ride tomorrow.. and a few reliabilities in the next few weeks..


----------



## bonk man (17 Jan 2010)

kindly donated frame and wheels, just built it up and will be out on the club ride tomorrow.. and a few reliabilities in the next few weeks..


----------



## bobg (22 Jan 2010)

Nice Mk 3 job BM, whats the spec? Are they mk1/2 front forks. Did you sort out the SA hub and get 4 close ratio gears Whats the finish? So many questions! Did you get the BB threads recut? Are they 36 spoke ally wheels with that nice front hub you had, what tyres did you use.......
Isnt that Mk 3 rear rack bloody heavy, I just took mine off


----------



## bonk man (24 Jan 2010)

ha ha .... too many questions man  

Ok ... it has alloys on it with FW Sturmey, the front is I think a Brompton wheel, it has winter tyres on it so is a slug.. 
The bb is normal modern threading [ thank thee lord ] 
Paint is Hammerite green but nicely applied... it was red. 
Dunno about the forks but they need a new bush as they are wobbly,
Yes the rack is bloody heavy.. it has been taken off and replaced with a clamp on lightweight one. 

My Mk1 will get sorted soon, it now has 3speed AM and DT Swiss radial hub with alloys oh yes, tricky wheels  , a decent paint job, will have Ultegra chainset, plus various lightweight bits and tri bars , probably be around 28 lbs I think.. It will be appearing at various time trials .. including I hope the 24 hour..


----------



## bobg (29 Jan 2010)

Look forward to seeing pics of the MK1..and all the very best with the 24, I just wish I was that fit and its not for want of trying, tempis fugit etc. You're very lucky with that green Mk 3, someones replaced the ff's with MK1 ones cos the 3's were 'orrible pressed steel things and that BB being standand thread is a godsend, I'm still trying to get mine recut to take Shimano.
BTW thank God for Hammerite, spraying it is a waste of time cos it chips but decently applied brush job ( I thnk ) lokks demned good ... and only about £7!

I'm putting a couple of mine on E Bay soon cos I need some room ( you cant hang them upside down unfortunately ) 

B


----------



## bonk man (29 Jan 2010)

I am planning to use the green one on Sunday's 50 mile hilly reliability ride... wish me luck, I haven't recovered from last weeks club ride yet  
The hammerite is pretty good... The Mk 1 has been powder coated and it looks pretty tough. 

Yeh, stupid Raleigh bottom brackets, what were they thinking of, hey???


----------



## Happiness Stan (29 Jan 2010)

Could someone tell me what the appeal of Moultons are?


----------



## bonk man (29 Jan 2010)

I doubt it.... it goes beyond mere words


----------



## Arch (1 Feb 2010)

Happiness Stan said:


> Could someone tell me what the appeal of Moultons are?



Think of the appeal of a Mini (proper, old style), but in bike form.

Innovative, British, practical and great fun!


----------



## bonk man (1 Feb 2010)

bonk man said:


> I am planning to use the green one on Sunday's 50 mile hilly reliability ride... wish me luck, I haven't recovered from last weeks club ride yet



Oh my word that was tough.... I think the Mk 1 is a better bike for doing sporty events on.... Sheldon Brown says the Mk3 is a bit slower, still comfy though and looks cool. 

It was ok on the flat bits and swift descending, 40 mph at one point and rock steady even with the worn fork bush. Going up hill was not so good but I was in a hurry so it hurt more. Just out for a ride it would be ok I guess, but not for racing. The stiffer rear suspension might be better for load carrying. 
Anyone want to swap a Mk1 frame for this Mk3?


----------



## Paco (5 Apr 2010)

*Moultons*

Attraction of being a Moulton rider? You just have to ride one to find out. My LBS gave me a test ride of the Double Pylon, selling then at a mere £6000 ;0), and it was a dream. Naturally, couldn't stump up the readies, so eventually invested in a previously owned (sounds better than 2nd hand!) APB21 and did several long rides (including LEJOG). They are a great bike.


----------



## Alembicbassman (14 Apr 2010)

The guys at Giant Came up with this for those who find a new Moulton a bit too pricey. I have one, got it here: http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/giant-escape-mini-1-city-bike-id42884.html It's fun to ride and small ebough to keep in the house.


----------



## bonk man (15 Apr 2010)

Silly without suspension though, the small wheels only work properly if they are sprung. The reason shopping bikes never really became popular despite millions being sold was the hideous ride quality due to small wheels and slothsome tyres. 
There is no reason though why Giant could not make a full sus version for a bit extra that could compete with Moulton. A version of the Mk 1 with a lightweight alloy frame would be good.


----------



## kit-small-wheels (25 May 2010)

Happiness Stan said:


> Could someone tell me what the appeal of Moultons are?



As 'bonk man' says, it's a state of mind really. 

A Moulton appeals to engineers (and I am one) because it's designed by one of the foremost of our breed in the country. It appeals to long distance riders because it's so comfortable to ride compared to conventional bikes. It appeals to people who carry a lot on their bikes because it's a lot safer doing that on a Moulton.

And above it's because they're just different.

Mind you I'm wholly biased as I've not ridden a non-Moulton since 1963 and I've got five of the things just now.


----------



## bobg (29 May 2010)

Shh don't tell everyone or they'll be snapping up the remaining unloved ones and making their fortune sending them to the Japan....


----------

